# ACTion electronics - a sort of thanks type advert and plug!



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I am not the world's greatest model maker. In fact, I would say I am a raw amatuer, especially when I see what some of you guys can do.

However, my RTR Southampton - now re-named 'Eryri' - has just benefitted from a power train overhaul. Viz was completely gutted (apart from motors) and all electrickery bits replaced by a P94 Lite set up by ACTion.

hat can I say? The wiring diagram and instructions were so easy, even an idiot like me could follow them. In 30 minutes I had the whole lot in and working and had independent control of both engines - then I blew a fuse. I replaced it but it went again so that's me having done something wrong. Not to worry, Dave offers an excellent follow up service - as well as a plentiful supply of fuses!

I also took out the old servo and receiver, replacing them with a Futaba set up and TX.

Hopefully once I get the electrickery sorted out she can be re-assembled and make a maiden voyagfe - after stability tests in the tank (bath!)

So, if you are looking for excellent bits of kit to set up a boat with, or replace a current set up, I'd give ACTion a go. Thoroughly recomended!

Website: http://www.action-electronics.co.uk/home.html

Jonty


----------

